

Hollywood Terminal Hacking - sshravan
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Imitate-Fake-Hollywood-Terminal-Hacking-Melodrama-with-this-Amazing-App-for-Ubuntu-467788.shtml

======
madgoat
This is something I have waited forever for.. I'm going to sit in a dark
corner of a cafe and let this run... Will it project onto my face as well?

------
mtmail
Similar, but without installation
[http://geektyper.com/](http://geektyper.com/)

------
informatimago
Definitely a must-have, when "working" at the office.

